# New Roach Bucket



## SwaggerMD (Apr 20, 2013)

First off i would like to say this one of the best communities i have seen thumbs up... second of all happy holidays 


Ok lets get to biz. so i work at a hardware store and we always have 5 gallon buckets and cardboard flats that we really just throw away so i decided to make a roach breeding bucket. (this will be pic heavy)


so here is a side view you have 11" vents (screen backed) on each side for cross vent


you have a 3" drain cap for top vent


inside view (empty)


so i hot glued these cardboard flats to this cardboard cylinder luckly i had a bowl that fits right on the top. i also drilled holes on the sides so the roaches can use the inside of the tube as well. as you can see everything is vertical so poop still falls to the bottom and with this design you can make 2 buckets and pull the whole thing out and place it in a clean bucket and clean the old one so cleaning is easy.


inside view of the tube (all from throw away things)


----------



## SwaggerMD (Apr 20, 2013)

So hereis more of the bucket




here you can see the bowl is spilt so you can put dry and water crystals in


and last but not least her we have the tube inside the bucket which still sits 5" from the rim of the bucket so you can use it for any spieces really.



so there you go the whole thing cost me $6 to make let me know what you think any ideas to improve or any questions you have thanks guys we are in it together


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 20, 2013)

I would add more of that cardboard into the empty spaces, otherwise its too open, they like to feel snug like a bug in a rug and there's nowhere inside there that they can do it.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree on filling the  empty space. A very nice roach enclosure otherwise. I'd be worried about roaches falling everywhere when  you switch out the inside for cleaning, but doing it in a bathtub or outside should solve that


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 20, 2013)

the tube concept is awesome, I dig that. Ive thought of these before. Great design on the bucket. Maybe just cut the egg crates to the right size so they fit snug between the tube and the bucket same way you have them hot glued. Your gonna wanna be able to change the cardboard eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwaggerMD (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool cool love the feed back sorry i didnt add the empty spaces will be filled will loose egg flats, and the tube is actually like 10' long and i cut a whole bunch of 11" pieces and made a whole bunch so when 1 gets to nasty ill change it out and keep the bowl  thanks again for the feed back guys im gonna try and make lke 3 more and try out different spieces and see which does the best


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 20, 2013)

side airholes are too big, little ones will escape easily through that


----------



## SwaggerMD (Apr 20, 2013)

Marijan2 said:


> side airholes are too big, little ones will escape easily through that


well if you read the caption it states that they are screen backed thanks for your concern though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Really like the set up here! Besides trying with different species, have you thought of trying different designs? I've seen a set up where I work that has stacked pieces of flat wood (~1" thick) with small bits of wood glued to each corner to make space between each piece. I'll try to get in there and get a picture, but I can't guarantee it since I don't have a key.

For descriptive purposes, picture a flat, square piece of wood (10"Lx10"Wx1"H for example). Glue a small piece of wood to each corner (2"Lx1"Wx1.5"H). Repeat until you have a stack high enough for your liking. The roaches just hide under each layer, so you can clean by taking out one piece at a time, brushing the roaches off, and rinsing it off. Food and water can be put in containers that sit on the top later. It seems to work for us, but I think you'll have great luck with yours as well


----------



## vukic (May 13, 2013)

*A+*

awesome idea, looks similar to some set-ups ive done, although mine only have a circular vent in the top, which i made slightly small for the second to help increase humidity, and egg crate again 2 different designs, one i glued the egg flats together as pairs and fitter and the other is lose but packed in tightly so has a much higher surface area...:clap:


----------

